# Bridge camera



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi All,

am in the market for a new camera, hoping for some assistance if poss.

OK, have an old digital camera small compact.

looking to improve on my photography, not sure I;m ready for an all sing Nikon or Canon DLSR.

so what about a bridge camera? 
any recommendations or am I wasting time an money here?

:thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Just go straight for a dslr tbh

They're not as hard as people say they are and much better than bridge


----------



## Adam_P (Oct 15, 2013)

I'd agree with that and say go for an entry level DSLR, it will work out cheaper in the long run. They are just so much nicer to use and far more responsive.


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Theres a lot more you can control on a dslr and the entry cameras are very cheap and around christmas times theres always a lot of deals on. Beware it can become an expensive hobby!


----------



## WhenIwake (Nov 10, 2012)

Skip and go straight for entry-mid line SLR .. High end SLR will hold its price better if you choose to sell in the future if you don't like using an SLR. But, you won't be looking to use most of the features in high/pro range for some while if you are just beginning with an SLR.

All that will happen with a bridge camera is you'll wish for an SLR. Lenses are typically more expensive on compacts with interchangeable lenses too.

As said, plenty of deals around. Canon typically offer good cash back deals at the start of the new year .

I went,
Film SLR.
Cheapo digital.
Better digital.
Digital SLR- Canon 350D
Panasonic lumix compact.
Canon 40D
Canon 5D ii


----------



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

Just remember to people may recommend a certain brand but its all down to your choice. I have a mate who loves canon. Me on the other hand has a Sony a58. Fantastic camera at a brilliant price. Body and lens for under £350. Also as this is my first DSLR so I love the fact has image stabilisation in the camera not the lenses. (Keeps lenses prices down) 

Don't pick a brand by what others have. Go to a store which has canon. Nikon and Sony and play with them. See what they can do and whether you get on with the camera. 

I chose to go for a Sony because equivalent nikon/canon would have pushed me over my £600 budget. (Don't forget you will need carry bag. UV filters. Memory card) I got camera. 18-55mm lens. 55-200mm lens. 2x uv filters 8gb memory card and carry case for within my budget. 

Good luck mate. And enjoy


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

A bridge could be more versatile, because of the zoom... but agree with everyone


----------



## WhenIwake (Nov 10, 2012)

LSpec said:


> A bridge could be more versatile, because of the zoom... but agree with everyone


??
Digital zoom versus a proper optical zoom on a telephoto??


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

WhenIwake said:


> Skip and go straight for entry-mid line SLR .. High end SLR will hold its price better if you choose to sell in the future if you don't like using an SLR. But, you won't be looking to use most of the features in high/pro range for some while if you are just beginning with an SLR.
> 
> All that will happen with a bridge camera is you'll wish for an SLR. Lenses are typically more expensive on compacts with interchangeable lenses too.
> 
> ...


OK, thanks for this, how does the Canon EOS system work

6D 60D 600D then 7D etc the prices are vast difference an very confusing

Where do I need to be looking for £450-£500 as a starting point?

What about Nikon?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I have the canon 600d, was my first dslr and it's amazing imo

Not entry level by any means, but also not exactly pro

For £400 it's the best purchase I've ever made


----------



## rkelly113 (Oct 12, 2013)

DSLR is what you want. Either cannon or nikon. I went for nikon at the time when i moved to DSLR. Never looked back. All down to personal preference. Since im a Nikon boy i will say go for the Nikon D3200 its £349 or so in John Lewis. Thats with the kit lense which is all you need starting of. You will want a UV filter to screw onto end of lense to protect it. Its probably a 52mm filter but check to be sure. 
My Sister and brother have the 3100 and 3200 and both take great photos!! 
If you want to spend up to £500 you could spend the rest of cash to buy maybe 35mm fixed lense which are good for portraits and really clear pictures. There are two variations of the 35mm. You will know which one as im on about the cheaper one  Or go for a tripod and a couple of SD cards etc...
DSLRs are great! You wont regret it! Good luck shopping!


----------



## WhenIwake (Nov 10, 2012)

123quackers said:


> OK, thanks for this, how does the Canon EOS system work
> 
> 6D 60D 600D etc the prices are vast difference an very confusing
> 
> ...


Canon number their cameras in this format

100's - entry line 
10's - semi pro / mid line
1's - a touch more to these, 5D (and below I guess) are the semi pro , mid-high end. 5d being full frame. 6D full frame sensor, but more a mid line camera, lacks a few features and design from the 5D. 7D is the high end crop sensor.
1D - canons flagship, top of the range. Overkill for a hobbyist. Unless you have the budget!

The 10's tend to be faster and with better iso qualities than the 100's. Also have features such as custom function and advanced bracketing options.
Full frame is my preferred to be honest, but ff requires different lenses which come with a price tag!

Most digital cameras are crop sensors, which has the benefit of acting almost like a zoom.

** not a zoom as such, but a tighter shot. Will appear closer than the same shot with a full frame camera.

*** also entry line for the Canon range DSLR's ! Still just as customisable digital SLR that you would expect! Still a good picture quality!

**** lenses required for a FF camera are compatible with crop sensors, however lenses designed for crop sensors will not be compatible with a FF!


----------



## WhenIwake (Nov 10, 2012)

rkelly113 said:


> . There are two variations of the 35mm. You will know which one as im on about the cheaper one


That 35L sure is beautiful though  I also refuse to put a UV filter on my lenses. Why spend £1000 on a lense made with the highest quality glass and stick a horrible £10 bit in front of it! Also, nothing worse than getting ghosting/reflections!

I just could never get to grips with Nikon! I so wanted to, just couldn't get used to the menu system. Its the same on both sides of the fence, Nikon owners love Nikon's and can't get used to a Canon and Canon users love their Canons and can't get used to Nikon!

Personally I think its worth sticking with Nikon or Canon. There is a reason why they have been so successful. Lenses are easy to come by and can be picked up for good prices! Plenty of aftermarket support lenses for them too!


----------



## rkelly113 (Oct 12, 2013)

WhenIwake said:


> That 35L sure is beautiful though


I hear ye! :wave:


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

I too would say go straight for DSLR. I had a Panasonic FZ-28 some time ago which was great but I only kept it for about 6 months before moving on to DSLR so would recommend saving that time.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

WhenIwake said:


> ??
> 
> Digital zoom versus a proper optical zoom on a telephoto??


Bridge cameras do have optical zoom


----------



## WhenIwake (Nov 10, 2012)

m1pui said:


> Bridge cameras do have optical zoom


Yes, but I wouldn't call it an advantage. Digital zoom is awful. I was tempted.to get one a few years back and then I noticed the bloody price of the lenses! Digital zoom really should be dropped on cameras which feature a zoom lens.

Although I guess its no different than cropping an image in PS...


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I Have several DSLR and all the kit have for years.

However unless you really do need fancy super long exposures and want to use lots of filters and grads etc you dont need it.

Wish i still had my bridge i took more pics and much more versatile than taking so many lenses and even multiple body's.

I barely touch my DSLR kit i simply use the DMC LX-7 as a everyday point and shoot.

Would really like to get the FZ200 not looked at the new FZ72 you could do little wrong with the FZ200 but if your going DSLR entry level then i would go the Nikon D3200 won most camera tests over the last year for entry point DSLR.


----------



## rkelly113 (Oct 12, 2013)

Heres a wee pic from my nikon 40dx which is about 6yrs old. Used my 35mm lense which was £168 when i bought it about 3yrs ago.... This is one of my favourite pics and i am a complete novice to photography!


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

WhenIwake said:


> Yes, but I wouldn't call it an advantage. Digital zoom is awful. I was tempted.to get one a few years back and then I noticed the bloody price of the lenses! Digital zoom really should be dropped on cameras which feature a zoom lens.
> 
> Although I guess its no different than cropping an image in PS...


Digital Zoom is awful but being software based it can be turned off in most menu systems, leaving you with solely optical zoom.

Bridge cameras don't come with interchangeable lenses either, so the advantage is that you buy the camera have access to an equivalent of 15x (or whatever the camera has) optical zoom, without having to invest in extra lenses. For a lot of people it's a big advantage as it means you have loads of flexibility in the camera without having the bulk of the DSLR and accessories.

To the Op, if you're looking at a bridge/super zoom camera which is priced closely to a DSLR or even a CSC, then I would just bite the bullet and get a DSLR/CSC. Even a "basic" entry level one will almost certainly be more camera than you will need to develop for the foreseeable future.

Reason I would recommend a bridge/super zoom is if size or weight is a concern, but equally that can be countered with the CSC cameras available

The size thing often ignored in the honeymoon period of things but it's something to take into consideration as it's not hard to end up with a fair sized bag of bits and pieces and once you get to that stage it's dead easy for it to become a chore to lug around. Then it becomes the excess weight that's easier to leave in the house, and the best camera in the world is useless if you don't carry it with you.

I know it might be difficult to say at this stage, but have a think about what you like or would want to take the majority of your photos of to get an idea of what might suit you better.

I went through similar to what James_Death said

Started out with a lovely bridge camera (Canon S3is) then moved to a 350D and then 500D. Loved it! Then over time got a bit fed up of carrying around too much superfluous stuff so stripped down to a body, short zoom, 50mm, flash, couple of extra batteries (camera & AA), memory cards and sometimes a tripod. You can fit all that, bar tripod, in a reasonably compact bag but if you want to carry anything else not necessarily camera related the bag then obviously has to get bigger accordingly.

Changed to a Canon G10, which was fantastic and I really started to enjoy using my camera again. Even that camera had more than enough ability for what I asked of it.

Changed again a couple of years ago to a CSC in the shape of a Panasonic GF-1, purely out of curiosity and they were cheap outgoing models and I've not looked back since. Have the body (now GX-1 after buying that cheap as an outgoing model) 20mm & 45mm prime lens that fits in a small compartment of my everyday bag and consequently it comes everywhere with me now.

I never got round to selling my 500D and in almost 3 years this Xmas, since I got my Panasonic, I've taken less than 10 photos with it and it's never been out of the house.

If I wanted to change again, I'm almost certain it would be for an enthusiast compact like Canon G or Panasonic LX or another CSC. I couldn't see myself going back to a DSLR.


----------



## tomelmer (Jul 16, 2008)

I use a bridge camera a Fujifilm s3280 an I love mine. Will get a dslr one day though :thumb:


----------



## rkelly113 (Oct 12, 2013)

You could try one of these...

http://www.digitalversus.com/digital-camera/review-sony-nex-3n-entry-level-mirrorless-camera-n28547.html

My brother in law has one and it takes great photos! You have the size of a compact but with the option to change lenses like a DSLR. However, they are as expensive as the D3200 and the lenses are expensive. I would still go for DSLR.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's two pennies worth of great information.

I will ponder some more and do a little more research.
Get out a pick a few up test them first.


Cheers to all and Festive Greetings to you:thumb:


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

I would try work out your budget let us know on here then may be able to push you in the right direction this way


----------

